# First Brichardi Spawn



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

2 of my Brichardi chose mother's day to spawn:










34 eggs total.

Yay!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

congrats! my cons did it yesterday too....but no way can I count all the eggs.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Sweet overleaf congrats.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks folks.

Here is a video of the first movement of the eggs - slightly boring but pretty exciting if you haven't seen it before.


----------

